# Emergen-C while nursing?



## ChesapeakeBorn

I'd like to give myself (and my 8 month old) a little immune boost since my 7 year old is sick. Is it safe for my son if I take Emergen-C while breastfeeding?


----------



## moondiapers

no problem at all, it's not any different then eatting a bag of oranges. MIGHT make him/her a bit gassy, but that's it.


----------



## AFWife

I'd also be careful because when I upped my Vit C DS's poops were a bit more acidic than usual and he got a rash...


----------



## EMS

I've taken up to 2000 mg of vitamin C in a day while nursing, with no adverse effects to the baby.


----------



## MountainMamaGC

I have taken up to 10000 mg during a cold and my DD was fine. There are studies that show Vit C in breastmilk tops out at a certain point regardless of how much you take. For a less acidic alternative try Sodium Ascorbate. Its like buffered vit C.


----------



## ChesapeakeBorn

Thanks everyone!


----------



## naturalmom08

My naturopath recommended giving dd vitamin C drops when she was an infant and getting the vaccines we chose for her to receive to help boost her immune system (and also for traveling, etc.). So vitamin C is definitely safe for babies (in the appropriate dose of course). Now, Emergen-C also has other ingredients as well. If in doubt you can always call your pediatrician or a naturopath. But the Emergen-C works great for boosting the immune system, and I like it much better than some of the other products out there for cold season. And if it's safe, it's great for babies to have a boost as well.


----------

